# [SOLVED] Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue



## shadow187 (Jul 23, 2011)

i have a Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P 
with windows 7 professional x86 installed
but the audio is not working,,
the generic windows 7 driver installs & says device is working properly
but no sound comes from the speakers nor headphones when plugged in..
i know the speakers work, & have had similar issues on another model
tecra m5 in the past, which i manged to fix, but i cant get the audio
working on this particular model..

the hardware id is
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7690&SUBSYS_11790462&REV_1022
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7690&SUBSYS_11790462

i have tried various toshiba websites from various countries
i have been led to believe it is a sigmatel soundcard
but the latest sigmatel drivers will not work
i have also tried realtek drivers & still no luck so far,,

any help would be extremely appreciated..

thanks


----------



## shadow187 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue*

please help, im desperate..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue*

Model Content Page


----------



## shadow187 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue*

i followed the steps for the xp unmute tool..
did not solve my problem,, still no audio.
any other ideas??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue*

Have you installed the audio drivers from Toshiba (listed on the link above)?

For laptops, typically the only drivers that work, or work properly, are those from the manufacturer.


----------



## shadow187 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue*

yes, i tried them, but the only windows 7 drivers they have for audio is realtek,
the audio device on this laptop is sigmatel,, i tried the realtek driver anyway
just to check, but it failed, saying the realtek device wasnt present..
which makes perfect sense being the device's hardware ID shows
it as being a sigmatel audio device, after i googled the hardware ID 

Im thinking maybe the audio device has died,
but im not sure because in the audio properties
it says the device is functioning correctly..

Ive even reinstalled windows xp & updated the drivers
& now its not working in xp either when it was before..
even in the device properties in xp it says the device
is functioning correctly, but its still just not working

Im about ready to just give up & sell it off cheap & get another laptop..
I've tried everything anyones sudgest plus everything i could think of
& still no luck..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue*

Odd. The only references that I can find to that hardware ID are for Dell laptops.


----------



## shadow187 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue*

the device id is definately correct
& its definately in a Tecra M5..
but i have now figured out the problem,,
it was the volume scroll wheel on the side of the laptop
it was turned all the way down, i didnt even notice it had one,
so yeah, feelin pretty stupid right now, lmao
but glad i got it sorted..

if anyone else has a similar sound issue with this model laptop,
be sure to check the volume scroll wheel is turned up,

thanks to everyone for their assistance

EDIT:> i am now having trouble with an unknown device
that i never had trouble with originally, but now
i cant figure out what it is, i think it may be
the power managment utility driver.. not sure..
i had fixed it the first time i had it, but i lost the original
set of drivers i had for this laptop, & the only drivers i found for it
did not include one that would rememdy this problem,,

hardware id is as follows, but im guessing i'll have to repost in another section as i dont think this issue is sound card related..

Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System

ACPI\TOS6205
*TOS6205

any ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue*

ACPI\TOS6205 appears to be for Bluetooth.


----------



## shadow187 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra M5 PTM51A-0RW50P win7 driver issue*

yeah it was, bluetooth,, have sorted the issue..
everywhere i was looking when i googled the device id
said it was the hdd protect device.. weird..

thanks again tho...


----------

